# Mice and Rats



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Rat traps are bigger than mouse traps - do you have both kind in place? FWIW, we've had to tie down our traps as some initially went missing.

Next thing for you to do in my mind is start looking for and sealing up all the places they can get into your house.


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

stick\shift said:


> Rat traps are bigger than mouse traps - do you have both kind in place? FWIW, we've had to tie down our traps as some initially went missing.
> 
> Next thing for you to do in my mind is start looking for and sealing up all the places they can get into your house.



Thanks for the info. I do have both in place. Interesting tip on the tying down. I've had one go missing as well.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I use Pecan for bait on _snap traps_ and a dab of peanut butter on the - _walk the plank - _trap or _- rotary bucket_ - trap. Regardless of the bait, I don't care for old stale peanut butter or Pecan and mice/rats mice don't particularly like it either so try keeping the bait fresh.

On your bucket trap only 1 small dab of peanut butter is needed on the soda can. If you did a real good job when building, that dab of peanut butter will be on the bottom side of the can. He can smell that just as well as a Tbl. spoon smeared all around the can and some behind your ear when you had an itch and forgot about that damm peanut butter on your finger.

If a runner with the trap might a problem, a treble hook tethered to the trap is an easy solution. With the hook he won't take it very far.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO it's hard to beat a snap trap and peanut butter. As mentioned above you need to try and close off any access the mice can use from the outside - I know, easier said than done. I also have rural property and it's an ongoing issue, especially in the fall/winter as the mice look for a warmer home.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Living near a farm will require ongoing efforts forever. Along with the above suggestions build some outside trap spots where you can catch them before they find or make a way into your home. I border the woods on 3 sides so have an endless supply of mice. I had to deal with rats for the first 4 or 5 years as Construction apparently displaced many, partially old field. Just mice now (thank goodness) but everytime I flip over a piece of plywood that has been on the grass for a few weeks there is a mouse nest under it. I will be building a few bucket traps sunk into the ground with plywood over the top allowing them access.

I won't use poison inside but plan some spots outside well away from the house. Been here almost 40 years and being retired now I have time to play and THEY will lose.

Bud


----------

